# Update directx offline?



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there a way to do that? Like put it on a CD and move it to an offline computer? Or just buy the latest game with the latest directx?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can download the entire DirectX 9.0c redistributable installer here:

http://www.download.com/Microsoft-DirectX-Drivers-Redistributable/3000-2121_4-10305889.html


----------



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool, i was wondering the same thing, because my new computer is going to be offline to prevent viruses.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> You can download the entire DirectX 9.0c redistributable installer here:
> 
> http://www.download.com/Microsoft-DirectX-Drivers-Redistributable/3000-2121_4-10305889.html


That went smoothly but afterwards I went to make sure all was well in DxDiag and Dxdiag reads that I am:

WARNING: It appears that the installed version of DirextX (4.09.00.0904) is newer than this version of DxDiag (4.07.01.3000). Some information may be inaccurate. You should use a newer version of DxDiag.

So I'm not really worried about that, my two games work, but I would like to see some function that allows me to check the Direct version to make sure my install was valid.

As for an updated version of DxDiag, I find no reference to that resource.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Dxdiag is part of DirectX and is installed along with it. It states the version installed on the first page.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> Dxdiag is part of DirectX and is installed along with it. It states the version installed on the first page.


If they both go together then how come they don't match? If they are installed together I don't thing that warning would have popped up about one being newer and the other older.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The version of dxdiag you should have with XP is in the range of 5.03. What OS are you running? Do you still need updates for it?

Dxdiag should be updated whenever you install DirectX and the Direct Media Runtimes. You are right that it isn't in the DX package. But unless you are behind in Windows Updates, you should have a version that supports 9.0c.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> The version of dxdiag you should have with XP is in the range of 5.03. What OS are you running? Do you still need updates for it?
> 
> Dxdiag should be updated whenever you install DirectX and the Direct Media Runtimes. You are right that it isn't in the DX package. But unless you are behind in Windows Updates, you should have a version that supports 9.0c.


I have been doing this on a WinME machine that is not online nor will be put online.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can still download the updates, save them to CD, and install them. But since most are for security, most won't be needed. You might want to look through them anyway since many also update the operating system and fix bugs in it.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> You can still download the updates, save them to CD, and install them. But since most are for security, most won't be needed. You might want to look through them anyway since many also update the operating system and fix bugs in it.


I can't find an update scenario on MS that will let me do that since I'm always "hikacked" so to speak when I go there and all that pops up is the XP scan for updates and it's my computer only.

Does DirectX have a file that I can click on to check its properties and version and all that?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DirectX is a whole group of files and drivers. Your version is here:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX

To download updates for your machine, look for Administrative Options on the Windows Update page. Look around and you'll find a place that lists the catalog of updates available for various operating systems.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> DirectX is a whole group of files and drivers. Your version is here:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX
> 
> To download updates for your machine, look for Administrative Options on the Windows Update page. Look around and you'll find a place that lists the catalog of updates available for various operating systems.


Both this XP and the WinME read 4.09 and I just did the version 9 thingy with that download on the WinME.


----------



## needafix (Mar 23, 2005)

CDBongo said:


> Cool, i was wondering the same thing, because my new computer is going to be offline to prevent viruses.


What version did you have and what is it now after doing the update? If you did it.


----------

